# Front Struts



## leftoverture (Nov 16, 2008)

My next project on this 99 Altima will be front struts. I plan to buy the preassembled version so I won't have to mess with compressing the springs. Looks like it should be a pretty straightforward job then, but I welcome any tips or advice. Especially if there are any tricks to getting the bolts out. 
Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It is pretty straight forward. Soak bolts and nuts with rust penetrant. A 1/2" drive impact gun to remove the nuts is the best way to go and then use it on the bolts while hitting the end of the bolt with a large, plastic hammer. Moog makes some nice quick-struts with a lifetime warranty; they run about $90 each at Rockauto.


----------



## leftoverture (Nov 16, 2008)

Well....no impact driver available. Have to do it the old fashioned way....big breaker bar! Do the bolts tend to be pretty stubborn?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They usually aren't too bad, but if you live in an area where rust is a problem, it could be. The nut usually isn't a problem, but getting the bolt through the steering knuckle.


----------



## BustedKnucklezz (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll bump this one. 2000 Alti Fronts Monroe were not too much of an issue.....brake line clip needed some adjusting but got them in and no binding anywhere on quick struts/hoses. Maybe a little high riding looking at other Altimas. Now the rear were a PIA with a some POS CA companies quick struts. They were off about 20 degrees from the body bolt holes to "knuckle", sent them back. smj...any recommends on rear quick struts? Probably have a major issue with bushings on all rear suspension parts and probably do not even have too change struts...any recommends there too. This is my project/learning car!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How about Moog ST8523L and ST8523R rear struts? $91 each with a limited lifetime warranty from Rockauto.com. They also have complete rear suspension links by Moog listed under "control arm" which are reasonably priced.


----------



## BustedKnucklezz (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you Sir. I am trying my best to not be just a parts changer on this, hope Rock Auto doesn't change that.


----------

